# Any sufferers from Germany?



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I'm a 23-years old guy from Germany. I'm suffering from Depersonalization Disorder since 5 years and I'm currently feeling very bad.
I really need somebody to talk to, someone who feels the way I do and who is able to understand me.

If you are from Germany and would like to talk, please send me a message, so we can exchange numbers if you like. Maybe we could also open a group on WhatsApp. 
Thank you so much!

Jotteff


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

If you have facebook, then there is a German Based DP Group on there. Message this man: https://www.facebook.com/holger.preuss.1 .... he is the admin of the group. Good Luck and Hang in there Friend


----------

